# Has anyone been to the dove hunt at South Fork Hunting preserve?



## AO15 (Aug 10, 2016)

Im trying to find a dove hunt that is <2hrs from Atlanta. South Fork has a few dove fields and I'd like to hear from anyone who has been on one of their dove hunts.


----------



## john costa (Aug 11, 2016)

If it's not any better than last year , don't waste your money. You couldn't find a bird if there had been some to shoot.


----------



## AO15 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks, I'll find another dove shoot.


----------



## Kootie (Aug 11, 2016)

Last Year - Absolutely the worst dove shoot I have ever attended....very unorganized, overcrowded and only saw one dove all day. I had four guys and not one of us shot a bird...


----------



## FRyder (Aug 13, 2016)

Last year was awful! Saw less than 10 birds all day. Over crowded, field not cut, no birds, and disorganized. Very sad because it could be so good.


----------



## southforkhunting (Aug 17, 2016)

Last year was our first year for doves guys. We understand we had things to work on after our first year and took constructive criticism to heart.  We have made a lot of changes this year, much more organized sign in, more cutting, control feeding, decoys and hope the birds are there opening day.


----------



## may1501 (Aug 24, 2016)

Wow sent you guys 2 pm's with no response guess I know where I won't be dove hunting


----------



## FRyder (Aug 25, 2016)

But that didn't do anything for those of us from last year. You upset 100+ customers. How hard would it have to send an email saying what a rough start and invite them back out for a late season shoot when there would have been more birds. Maybe even invite 30-40 at a time. At least we would have felt like you cared, but we never heard anything else from you.

Looks like it hasn't changed if you aren't responding to may1501. Such a shame that you only cared enough to make changes this year and not say anything to those that hunted last year. It's easier to retain customers than create new ones.


----------



## Old Bart (Aug 30, 2016)

Sweet we signed up for the hunt a month ago, let y'all know how it goes...


----------



## smoothie (Aug 30, 2016)

I hope they cover ya up man. Good luck!


----------



## Kootie (Aug 31, 2016)

Old Bart...whatever you do don't pay for a membership. Unfortunately, I did and after opening day I ask for a refund. They ask me to reconsider because they had other fields that I could come and hunt...dumb me! Never heard from them again!

I certainly hope you have better luck than we did. Look forward to your feedback.


----------



## 7dawg9 (Aug 31, 2016)

Has anyone quail hunted there?


----------



## FRyder (Sep 4, 2016)

Was it any better this year?


----------



## Old Bart (Sep 4, 2016)

FRyder said:


> Was it any better this year?



It was literally the worst dove hunt I've been on, and all I hunt are WMA's...

The Pros:
Food was great
The weather was perfect
The Staff was very friendly 

The Cons:
First and foremost, we were all lied to. The best way to describe the fields was they were planted and managed for quail, but advertised as dove fields. 

None of the sorghum was dropping seed, all of the fields were 3-4ft tall sorghum and native grass. Perfect quail habitat, but not so much for dove. The "lanes" they bush hogged didn't drop any seed because none of the seed was even ready, because their planting dates were catered more towards Quail. 

All of the birds (5) we shot at were pass shooting because there was no reason for them to land. We saw NO groups of dove the entire day, they were all spooked singles flying high. We had 5 birds come in range ALL DAY. By 5pm most hunters had left and nobody we talked to got even close to a limit, we're guessing the best limit was around 4-5 birds... The gentlemen next to us shot twice all day, twice. 

Now even if you had birds come by and managed to hit them with all of the sky busting out of desperation, the bird was landing in 3-4ft tall grass. We watched 4 guys spend 15 minutes trying to find a bird. Without a dog it was useless. 

It was extremely frustrating to pay money and expect to be put on a DOVE field. Y'all claimed to have taken the constructive criticism to heart? Well here's my honest opinion: Either drop the dove hunt all together or begin planting for dove. Period. Your sorghum was planted for an October/November seed drop, not September. 

That's 0 for 2 boys, third times a charm though right?
On the bright side y'all are close to Atlanta so there's plenty of fresh suckers to choose from for next year. 

P.S. I wouldn't suggest advertising your deer, duck or quail hunts so heavily if you couldn't even successfully execute a basic dove hunt. The reliability and trust just isn't there.


----------



## Jimmy37 (Sep 4, 2016)

*Dove hunt near Thomas county?*

Does anyone know any places to dove hunt near thomas county?


----------



## FRyder (Sep 4, 2016)

Unfortunately not surprising to hear. They continue to fail and then don't even try to apologize for it. They have so much potential with the property and staff but won't do the right thing. It's flat out ridiculous.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the warning


----------



## Beagler (Sep 5, 2016)

Just ripping people off.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Oct 22, 2016)

Hate to see this. Really wanted to take my GSP pup up there for quail/pheasant but if the dove hunt was that bad i can't imagine how it would go and at the price I could go somewhere closer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 22, 2016)

Wow, this one's still alive ???


----------



## Kootie (Jun 27, 2017)

Dove season is coming....just a reminder to do your research!


----------



## transfixer (Jun 27, 2017)

Wow,  I just noticed earlier today they are advertising the shoot over in the classifieds,  made a mental note to check into it,  glad I found this resurrected thread !  Its too bad, I remember hunting with my dad on some dove shoots when I was a teenager back in the late 70's ,  dove shoots were a lot easier to find back then,  I tried a couple in the mid 90's and they were either extremely overcrowded, or no birds,  it'd be nice to find a good one now that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Kootie (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks like another poor hunt...continue to rip people off!

https://athensga.craigslist.org/grd/d/beware-beware-quail-pheasant/6334380629.html


----------



## JackSprat (Jul 23, 2018)

And an update.

H.L Mencken was right.


https://athensga.craigslist.org/grd/d/opening-day-dove-shoot/6650788102.html


----------



## MEWBWHWOD (Jul 23, 2018)

Please please please don’t give these people money for a dove hunt. Go to a pheasant throw or quail hunt but not the dove hunt. It is so disappointing the way they treat the dove hunters.


----------

